# What is this?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The balls look like spider eggs.
If you Google snake ID there's lots of site where you can put in your location and the color of the snake and lots of picture will come up.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: spider eggs......yeah, good one there, joe.

That's a "slime mold". 

The snake is a garter. Very good to have around.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I sure would hate to come across the spider that laid those "eggs", wow:laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I sure would hate to come across the spider that laid those "eggs", wow:laughing::laughing::whistling2:


The egg's are inside the orange ball. They aren't laid.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I looked up slime mold and I found pictures almost identical to my picture.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

The snake is a ribbon snake, cousin to the garter snake. If you go to Google Image you can find lots of pics to compare.
Harmless. 

http://stevetabone.wordpress.com/2011/10/26/eastern-ribbon-snake/


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Glad I left it alone. I figured it was harmless since the only real dangerous snake we have around here is the cotton mouth.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Blondesense said:


> The snake is a ribbon snake, cousin to the garter snake. If you go to Google Image you can find lots of pics to compare.
> Harmless.
> 
> http://stevetabone.wordpress.com/2011/10/26/eastern-ribbon-snake/



Yup, I was too lazy to look up the exact species.:laughing: I tend to lump all the ribbons and garters together since they're close relatives. That eastern ribbon looks almost identical to the western garters I grew up with.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

nikeman said:


> Glad I left it alone. I figured it was harmless since the only real dangerous snake we have around here is the cotton mouth.


If you have cottonmouths, it's likely you also have a few copperheads around. You may never see one but it might be a good idea to study some pictures just in case.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

ratherbefishin' said:


> If you have cottonmouths, it's likely you also have a few copperheads around. You may never see one but it might be a good idea to study some pictures just in case.


Copperhead is what I meant to say, not cottonmouth.


----------

